# Prami/Caber/Bromo .. what is your choice when running tren and why?



## tony72722 (May 16, 2016)

Keep reading mixed reviews on all of these.. Just wondering what UG thinks about them.


----------



## bvs (May 16, 2016)

caber works for me. 0.5mg mon and thurs. i havent tried the others but i went straight to caber as i hear it has the least sides (heard some horror stories about prami and sickness). only downside is that its expensive, but at only 2 pills a week its worth it


----------



## tony72722 (May 16, 2016)

bvs said:


> caber works for me. 0.5mg mon and thurs. i havent tried the others but i went straight to caber as i hear it has the least sides (heard some horror stories about prami and sickness). only downside is that its expensive, but at only 2 pills a week its worth it


 What I'm learning towards.. I've read that caber is known to be unstable though?


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 16, 2016)

It's good to have on hand but if you keep your e2 in check and low you might not need either .


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 16, 2016)

Caber is my prolactin control of choice. imo all around better product. 

Some guys swear that if you keep your e2 in check you won't need caber, prami, or bromo and that's fine. Truth be told I am a believer that these drugs can play a critical role for some guys that cycle 19 nor compounds like tren and deca regardless of their e2 levels being at an acceptable level or in range. 

Caber also has benefits that reach beyond prolactin control, like mood enhancement and feelings of well being. It can also impact you negatively if you abuse it, so do your research.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2016)

None of the above. It's physiologically impossible for prolactin to get out of control with e2 in check.  This is just one of those broscience things on the boards that just doesn't want to die.  And it's so clearly misunderstood. You will see guys referring to prolactin gyno and there isn't even such a thing.  E2 = gyno. Prolactin = lactation.  They also blame Prolactin for erectile dysfunction.  Not once has a guy ever complained of ED and then provided blood work that shows elevated Prolactin.  Bloodwork has shown Prolactin to be at normal levels during ed though.

Just run aromasim.


----------



## DF (May 16, 2016)

I agree with POB.  I check prolactin while on deca it's always been with in range.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2016)

I've always had caber on hand in case of emergency but never had to touch it. But to be honest I'm pretty light with my non-test dosages. And even light on test compared to a few people lol


----------



## dongerlord33 (May 16, 2016)

Prami makes me sick as ****!


----------



## tony72722 (May 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> None of the above. It's physiologically impossible for prolactin to get out of control with e2 in check.  This is just one of those broscience things on the boards that just doesn't want to die.  And it's so clearly misunderstood. You will see guys referring to prolactin gyno and there isn't even such a thing.  E2 = gyno. Prolactin = lactation.  They also blame Prolactin for erectile dysfunction.  Not once has a guy ever complained of ED and then provided blood work that shows elevated Prolactin.  Bloodwork has shown Prolactin to be at normal levels during ed though.
> 
> Just run aromasim.



Can that prolactin build up cause puffy nipples.. not gyno but just puffyness. Pointy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Can that prolactin build up cause puffy nipples.. not gyno but just puffyness. Pointy.



NO. That would be either gyno, water retention or you just are storing a little jiggly bit of fat there.


----------



## tony72722 (May 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> NO. That would be either gyno, water retention or you just are storing a little jiggly bit of fat there.



I just started running low test higher tren. 250mgs TestE+ 50mg Tren Ace ED. My nipples are extremely puffy/pointy.. no lumps though They weren't like that before. My first reaction was to bump AI which I did but it doesn't make sense to now that I'm thinking because it doesn't aromotize.. Something has changed forsure because my nipples were not like this prior to just running test at 250mg EW


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2016)

how do you know your ai was real.AIs are often faked


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2016)

How do you know your tren isn't test


----------



## tony72722 (May 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> how do you know your ai was real.AIs are often faked





ToolSteel said:


> How do you know your tren isn't test


 
My source for my AI is legit.. everyone uses them. I know we can't mention sources here otherwise I'd post. My tren.. this was a new source.. Now that I'm thinking about it.. could be just test. I'm going to ask my friend who referred me and will confirm with some bloods. I trust my friend though and he used the tren too.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 16, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Keep reading mixed reviews on all of these.. Just wondering what UG thinks about them.



As you can see there's a lot of mixed opinion on running caber/prami with 19-nors. From a physiological perspective ya keeping E2 low with an ai should do the trick, but from a personal experience running caber has helped my sex drive and libido..it may do this for some guys but not all based on their physiology/dosages etc etc or from some other unknown mechanism. I ran caber @ 0.125mg every 3-4 days along with aromasin on 400mg Deca all winter with zero sexual sides or issues. 

Now on Tren. I'm only running caber @ 0.125mg once a week along with aromasin every 2-3 days and I'm gonna stick to it cuz so far no change in sex drive. 

I prefer Caber over prami...prami makes me feel like shit too so if u can only get prami (much cheaper) take it at night before bed so u sleep through the sides. It can also make u drowsy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2016)

I read on the Internet that the moon is made out of cheese.

Must be true.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 16, 2016)

Pillar is one of the best men I know on the net and intelligent as they come. He has my utmost respect and that is saying something as I hate most everyone. 

That being said, We will agree to disagree. Seen too many friends and partners have issues with tren and deca over the years that were handled promptly and properly with caber. Personally I don't get sides from either even at high doses but I always run it (caber) at an appropriate dose for the 19 Nors I am running.

Bloods are always pretty spot on.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Pillar is one of the best men I know on the net and intelligent as they come. He has my utmost respect and that is saying something as I hate most everyone.
> 
> That being said, We will agree to disagree. Seen too many friends and partners have issues with tren and deca over the years that were handled promptly and properly with caber. Personally I don't get sides from either even at high doses but I always run it (caber) at an appropriate dose for the 19 Nors I am running.
> 
> Bloods are always pretty spot on.


Did they, at the same time, have bloodwork verifying that e2 was in range?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 16, 2016)

Most of the guys I am referring to have been on medical TRT and subbing extra supps for years. Pretty regular bloodwork. Other guys are not on regular TRT and are self medicating and cycling what they will. So yes, some of not a good chunk have had bloods done and e2 is in check. I can't speak for all of them and I'm not a doctor. 

Many guys have issues on even low dose tren and deca that they are stacking with low to moderate doses of test and still have abnormal sides that were not an issue prior to introducing the 19nors. 

Just saying, there aren't really any absolutes in this game.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 16, 2016)

I also know that injecting anything subq causes cancer and diarrhea.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 17, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Caber is my prolactin control of choice. imo all around better product.
> 
> Some guys swear that if you keep your e2 in check you won't need caber, prami, or bromo and that's fine. Truth be told I am a believer that these drugs can play a critical role for some guys that cycle 19 nor compounds like tren and deca regardless of their e2 levels being at an acceptable level or in range.
> 
> *Caber also has benefits that reach beyond prolactin control, like mood enhancement and feelings of well being. It can also impact you negatively if you abuse it, so do your research.*



Well said 

It's unwise to assume we know everything about tren (the human data on it is weak as shit) and DAs have plenty of benefits outside of simple prolactin control.


----------

